# Q6600 G0 - bad clocks off latest batches?



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2008)

Lately i've been seeing a lot of people struggling to overclock their G0's - needing around 1.5v or so to break 3.2Ghz.

I'm trying to sell my Q6600, and a few doubters are saying my lapped quads that do 3.6GHz at 1.425v arent very special, while i'm arguing that the latest ones seem to be utter crap in comparison.

Anyone out there who got a Q6600 late 2007/ anytime 2008 want to share your max OC, and what voltage it needs? (esp. 3.2Ghz+ range)


----------



## Kursah (Apr 21, 2008)

Well mine should be showing up Tues/Wed...it came from the $180 Fry's sale last week...I'm hoping it'll OC decently...I'll letcha know!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks thats what i want to know. Its funny how people think lapping a chip reduces its value, when OCing already voided the warranty...


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2008)

Pack date of 8/10/2007  This isn't my max OC but what I run 24/7  VID = 1.2875


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 21, 2008)

I think lapping only reduces its value if you dont trust the seller. It is sort of a gamble...who really knows if your screenie is for the CPU in question!


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is around 4-6 months old, I can't remember but on my other motherboard off at RMA right now got 3.4-3.6 easily under 1.5v. I'm doing 3.2 right now though on 1.35v.


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 21, 2008)

I got my Q6600 G0 in jan 08, it was pulled from a new acer desktop :/ with cheap cooling it does 3.6GHz @ 1.36v and 4.0GHz with 1.52v.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 21, 2008)

Right..


----------



## JacKz5o (Apr 21, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Well mine should be showing up Tues/Wed...it came from the $180 Fry's sale last week...I'm hoping it'll OC decently...I'll letcha know!



Same, my DHL ETA is 4/22. Will post back how it overclocks


----------



## xu^ (Apr 21, 2008)

i run mine at 3ghz 24/7  stock volts ,but ive also run it at 3.2ghz for a week or so also on stock volts with nps ,it was just a little warm due to my low end cooling so i dropped it back down to 3ghz.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have also noticed this, 3.6Ghz was a fair achievement last year but it seems people are aiming as high as 3.2Ghz.

- Christine


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I have also noticed this, 3.6Ghz was a fair achievement last year but it seems people are aiming as high as 3.2Ghz.
> 
> - Christine



christine... did you mean 4.2?

a lot of people in this thread are posting otherwise to what i thought, but at least i'm not the only one to have seen changes. I got stung with this when allendales went bad (had an E4300 that OC'd great, reccomended them to a few friends with E4400 and E4500 and not one passed 3Ghz even on TRUE 120's)

So the consensus is... what? please give more results!


----------



## magibeg (Apr 21, 2008)

Well i'm not sure of the age of my chip for when it was made but i bought my computer earlier this year and it happily does 3.6ghz prime stable at 1.5v in bios. Although its more like 1.43v after factoring in the vdroop.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2008)

magibeg said:


> Well i'm not sure of the age of my chip for when it was made but i bought my computer earlier this year and it happily does 3.6ghz prime stable at 1.5v in bios. Although its more like 1.43v after factoring in the vdroop.



why not turn on the anti vdroop feature? works perfectly on my P5K-E wifi.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2008)

Right now I'm playing with mine at 3.6GHz at 1.375v.  It is an L744B127 with a stock vid of 1.25v.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Right now I'm playing with mine at 3.6GHz at 1.375v.  It is an L744B127 with a stock vid of 1.25v.



when did you buy it?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 21, 2008)

yep


----------



## trog100 (Apr 21, 2008)

intel dont sell chips designed to overclock.. 2.4 gig out of the box isnt very fast.. 

folks who seem to think intel speed bin a 2.4 gig chip relative to its overlcocking ability really are in dream land..

the idea that intel wont sell a 2.4 gig chip cos it wont overclock past 3 gig is nonsense.. 

the q6600 is the bottom line quad.. it comes clocked at 2.4 gig way slower than it could come clocked at because thats all intel have to sell it at.. it was priced and clocked to match the amd phenom.. 

if the phenom went faster so would the q6600..  if intel wished to they could scrap the 2.4 gig chip and have a 2.8 gig quad as the bottom line.. it would be the same chip and reach the same max overclock speeds and cost the same price..

in fact OC/UK sell stock q6600s.. they sell  ones guaranteed to run at 3 gig for extra money.. they sell ones guaranteed to run at 3.3 gig for extra money still..

do they take em out of the box and test em.. nope they just know that 99% of the chips will run at 3.3 gig.. if u pay the extra money and get one that wont run at 3.3 gig (highly unlikely and more so with guaranteed 3 gig ones) u send it back and they send u one that will..

what they dont do is sell one guaranteed to run at 3.6 gig..  life would get way tooo complicated then..

is the double price q6700 exactly the same as the q6600 just with a different multiplier.. i see absolutely no reason why not.. to assume its better just cos it costs more is stupid and based on nothing other than a belief in the likes of tooth fairies

when all chips run at 3.3 gig some at 3.6 gig there aint no need to speed bin the ones sold at 2.4 gig or 2.66.. intel aint yer fairy godmother.. 

i see no reason for later chips to be worse chips.. mostly as the lines runs longer chips get better.. relative to the intel chips real abilities 2.4 gig is a joke and exists purely to match the phenom which at 2.2 and 2.4 gig was also a joke..

as amd try and compete and get cheaper so will intel.. hence the intel price drops..  *note they drop the price not increase the stock speed of the bottom end chips*..

basically intel are toying with amd and the poor sods can do nothing about it..

if intel wished they could make a 3 gig quad the bottom line and sell it for cheapo prices.. the higher end expensive chips could all move up a notch speed wise and the entire price structure maintained..

its lucky for amd they dont bother.. as i have said many time.. we dont overclcok intel chips.. they deliberatley sell us underclocked ones..  blame (or thank) the lack luster competition for this.. 

trog


----------



## magibeg (Apr 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> why not turn on the anti vdroop feature? works perfectly on my P5K-E wifi.



Unfortunately thats with the anti-droop feature on *tear*.


----------



## TeKniK (Apr 21, 2008)

pack date 8/10/2007 q6600 go slacr. currently doing 3.33 on 1.4375v(1.368 after droop) 24/7. bought from ebuyer in november.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> when did you buy it?



I bought it in February from someone on another forum, but I'm not sure how long he had it.  I want to say that I don't think it matters much when you bought it, but when it was produced.  That's the reason I gave the batch code.  L744 refers to the 44th week of 200*7*.  You could buy one today that is a very old batch code, if the place you buy it from has some old stock.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Apr 21, 2008)

I picked up mine on 3-13-08 and It needs 1.475 to do 3200...I can get It stable at 3300 but It needs 1.55 and even on water I don't look at It as a good risk/reward tradeoff.

Was looking for 3.4 or better.....but what can ya do......I'm happy.....Just not OMFG happy.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 21, 2008)

3.6ghz @ 1.376v 24/7 vid 1.275v


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 21, 2008)

well I just got one about 2 weeks ago and though it does need more voltage I can still hit 3.8ghz on it in fact last night I hit 3.9ghz though the temps almost hit 70 it never froze up.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 21, 2008)

are these bad voltages out of the box or has the chip degraded over time ?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2008)

I had mine up to 81C running Prime95 and it didn't freeze either.  cAn't wait to put the watercooling back in...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2008)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> I picked up mine on 3-13-08 and It needs 1.475 to do 3200...I can get It stable at 3300 but It needs 1.55 and even on water I don't look at It as a good risk/reward tradeoff.
> 
> Was looking for 3.4 or better.....but what can ya do......I'm happy.....Just not OMFG happy.


thanks THATS what i'd been seeing - a few that couldnt break 3.2+ without going over 1.5v


Whats the batch code off yours? when was it made?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 23, 2008)

Alright, well I just got the Quad fired up...decided to hop on and make this post before I start OC-ing...

Batch: L804A757
Date: 3/17/2008

Core Temp says VID is 1.30v, box says 1.35v Max. So far running good stock...no issues, running as cool as my e6300 thus far...but this is stock so we'll see what happens! Gotta learn my GTL and VTT settings as I know they're important for OC-ing Quads.

I will report back later with my Q6600 G0 OC results.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2008)

Just for the sake of curiousity, can you post your BIOS timings when you get it hammered out?  Use the following as a template, and wrap CODE tags around it:


```
CPU Feature Page
Thermal Management Control................Disabled
PPM (EIST) Mode...........................Disabled
Limit CPUID MaxVal........................Disabled
CIE Function..............................Disabled
Execute Disable Bit.......................Enabled
Virtualization Technology.................Enabled
Core Multi-Processing.....................Enabled

Main BIOS Page
Exist Setup Shutdown......................Mode 2
Shutdown After AC Loss....................Disabled
O. C. Fail Retry Counter..................0
CLOCK VC0 Divider.........................Auto
CPU Clock Ratio...........................9x
CPU Clock.................................400 MHz
Boot Up Clock.............................Auto
DRAM Speed................................333/800 <- DDR2-960
PCIE Clock................................100MHz
PCIE Slot Config..........................1X 1X

CPU Spread Spectrum.......................Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum......................Disabled
SATA Spread Spectrum......................Disabled

Voltage Setting Page 
CPU VID Control...........................1.37500V
CPU VID Special Add.......................Auto
DRAM Voltage Control......................2.23V (BIOS shows 2.2v)
SB Core/CPU PLL Voltage...................1.510V
NB Core Voltage...........................1.504V
CPU VTT Voltage...........................1.453V
VCore Droop Control.......................Enabled
Clockgen Voltage Control..................3.45V
GTL+ Buffers Strength.....................Strong
Host Slew Rate............................Weak
GTL REF Voltage Control...................Enabled
CPU GTL1/3 REF Volt.......................130
CPU GTL 0/2 REF Volt......................120
North Bridge GTL REF Volt ................100

DRAM Timing Page
Enhance Data Transmitting.................Fast
Enhance Addressing........................Fast
T2 Dispatch...............................Auto
Clock Setting Fine Delay..................Listed Below
CAS Latency Time (tCL)....................5
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD).................5
RAS# Precharge (tRP)......................4
Precharge Delay (tRAS)....................12
All Precharge to Act......................5
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC)...................26
Performance Level.........................7
Read Delay Phase Adjust...................Listed Below
MCH ODT Latency...........................Auto
Write to PRE Delay (tWR)..................11
Rank Write to Read (tWTR).................11
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)...................3
Read to Write Delay (tRDWR)...............8
Ranks Write to Write (tWRWR)..............4
Ranks Read to Read (tRDRD)................5
Ranks Write to Read (tWRRD)...............4
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP)................3
ALL PRE to Refresh........................5

Read Delay Phase Adjust Page
Channel 1 Phase 0 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 1 Phase 1 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 1 Phase 2 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 1 Phase 3 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 1 Phase 4 Pull-In.................Auto

Channel 2 Phase 0 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 2 Phase 1 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 2 Phase 2 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 2 Phase 3 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 2 Phase 4 Pull-In.................Auto

Clock Setting Fine Delay Page
Ch1 Clock Crossing Setting................Auto
DIMM 1 Clock fine delay...................Current 156ps
DIMM 2 Clock fine delay...................Current 534pd
DIMM 1 Control fine delay.................Current 601ps
DIMM 2 Control fine delay.................Current 356ps
Ch 1 Command fine delay...................Current 868ps

Ch2 Clock Crossing Setting................Auto
DIMM 3 Clock fine delay...................Current 156
DIMM 4 Clock fine delay...................Current 467
DIMM 3 Control fine delay.................Current 445
DIMM 4 Control fine delay.................Current 434
Ch 2 Command fine delay...................Current 868

Ch1Ch2 CommonClock Setting................Auto

Ch1 RDCAS GNT-Chip Delay..................Auto
Ch1 WRCAS GNT-Chip Delay..................Auto
Ch1 Command to CS Delay...................Auto

Ch2 RDCAS GNT-Chip Delay..................Auto
Ch2 WRCAS GNT-Chip Delay..................Auto
Ch2 Command to CS Delay...................Auto
```


----------



## Kursah (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm having to use the same DRAM Divider as you...the 5:6 333/800...I could not get 4x1gb of this G.Skill HZ even Memtest stable using 266/667 (4:5 iirc)...I tried 400FSB, with 4:5...no matter what I changed...no stability..I didn't try 2 sticks as I plan on running 4GB in my rig so 2GB results isn't useful knowlege for me until I know I have my rig completely stable as it is. But at 420FSB, 333/800 (5:6) DRAM ratio, 5-5-5-12, TRFC 52, Performance: AUTO (sets to 7), + 62mv on CPU with 8X multi for 3360 CPU seems at least Windows bootable and Memtest stable. I haven't done a full run of Memtest since it can take a long ass time w/4x1gb in comparison to 2x1gb...I'll let it run overnight...did let it run for 20 minutes tho.

My goal was 400FSB, 9X Multi and DDR1000 on 4:5, but I was trying the last couple of days with my e6300 and I dunno what it is about that ratio, it just won't work lol! I did try running stock CPU speed and a wide variety of settings to no avail, so for now I am giving up for the 333/800 for now...I may drop to DDR960 if I can attain 3.6 at low enough voltage.

The CPU hasn't failed to boot yet...I accidentally booted at 9x420 for something like 3.78 on stock volts...hell it posted no issues, Vista wasn't happy, but if your OC isn't stable I've noticed it'll BSOD or fail to boot or some sort of error to letcha know quickly.

I will post my settings when I'm done, I know this is a good P35 board, I just didn't have to mess with as much on my trusty 'ol dual core2duo! So far tho, I'm impressed with the temps of this quad core, and that I have only reset CMOS when I swapped CPU's (just to be on the safe side). More to come...I do see this isn't going to be the easiest OC, but I will succeed, 3.4-3.6, DDR1000-ish, less than 2.2v on DRAM, and decent temps on air (summer is coming after all...couldn't tell up here, it's still like winter aside from a small handfull of semi-nice days!).


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2008)

I recently bought 3 Q6600's from Fry's recent sale. None of them would OC stable over 3.4 stable, regardless of vcore. One wouldn't budge over 3.2. All three had packed dates in March. Boy was I disappointed. Sold all three...


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

These newest Q6600/Q6700 chips seem to not OC very well.  Intel must be really reaching low in the ol' bins for these!  I would like to see a newer packed chip that proves this statement wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2008)

ok so it seems any made in 08 have good chances of being crap OC'ers, stuck at 3.2 as i thought i was seeing.

Thank you very much to all who have posted here - anyone with a chip made in 08, please continue to post your details.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Apr 23, 2008)

mine needs just 1.5v to stable 3.6ghz going to see if the magic 4ghz is possible


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2008)

mitsirfishi said:


> mine needs just 1.5v to stable 3.6ghz going to see if the magic 4ghz is possible



still thats a lot higher than the 1.425 i need.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 23, 2008)

So far I'm at 425fsb, 333/800 (4:5) DRAM Strap, 1.41 vCore, 2.12 vDDR 5-5-5-15 and DDR 1020 speed, and doing okay. Haven't run the full stress yet, plus I'm at work for another 5-ish hours...but that puts my Q6600 at 3.4 with an 8X multi...if I can get these settings stable, I'll push further.

I tried for a while last night to get stability with just the memory at 400FSB with both 333/800 and 266/667 dividers with no luck...I was close tho, so I think I'll try again tonight with the lower FSB. Dunno why a higher FSB would allow a more stable OC, but oh well. If I can hit 450FSB, that'll put me at 3.6 with 8X multi...of course that'll crank my memory up quite a bit, dunno if it'll maintain stability or not...

I'm still hoping to hit 3.6 with less than 1.5 vCore, but it's sure putting up a fight. I'd probably have an easier time trying with just one kit of G.Skill installed...but I'm too stubborn, and dammit, I'm gonna reach my OC goal pushing 4 Dimms! Really I've met my OC goal...if it's totally stable, but I gotta see just how much more I can really get out of it. Once I do get my settings ironed out, I will post in Code format for other DFI users to see.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Apr 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> still thats a lot higher than the 1.425 i need.



its pretty bum  wish i could put <1.45 for 3.6 but gota see what she can do still


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Lately i've been seeing a lot of people struggling to overclock their G0's - needing around 1.5v or so to break 3.2Ghz.
> 
> I'm trying to sell my Q6600, and a few doubters are saying my lapped quads that do 3.6GHz at 1.425v arent very special, while i'm arguing that the latest ones seem to be utter crap in comparison.
> 
> Anyone out there who got a Q6600 late 2007/ anytime 2008 want to share your max OC, and what voltage it needs? (esp. 3.2Ghz+ range)



I purchsed my G0 back in Feb/Mar this year, right now she clocks at 24/7 @ 3.6GHz @ 1.45v with BUS set at 400 and multi of x9.  I'm defi sure it can go higher, but I'm waiting on snagging a water setup before I start aiming at 3.8 or 4GHz.  Although she's been lapped, I'd rather be sure my cooling solution is up to snuff.

Still, though, I can't go below 1.45v in BIOS at current settings, but CPU-Z reads vcore as 1.43v (ASUS board).

I've been able to get to the desktop and run a few small applications with this CPU set at 450 BUS with a multi of x8 and vcore at 1.48~;  but I never got a chance to fully stability test the OC.


----------



## TeKniK (Apr 24, 2008)

i've just managed to get my quad bought last november (packdate oct 07) to 3.51ghz on 1.46v (1.5375v in bios)(damn vdroop lol) im gonna try higher but currently stable with the following settings on my p5k...

cpu voltage: 1.5375v
cpu voltage damper: enabled
cpu PLL: 1.50v
vdimm: 2.10v
fsb term: 1.40v
nb voltage: 1.40v

i have 4gb ocz plat 6400 @ 390mhz 1:1 ratio wih cpu 4-4-4-15 2T timings

im currently getting temps between 37 - 54 degrees so this is fine with a AC Freezer 7 pro


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I'm starting on a fresh slate...while my settings before (see previous post) were boot stable, I could browse the web, even play some games (Witcher, C&C3, etc), and I could even bench for approx half an hour before my rig would reset, or if I stopped the test it'd reset...didn't matter what divider on CPU or Mem I used...was pretty damn aggrivating. 

So I decided instead of hoping that because I ran 20 minutes of Memtest ISO that my memory was stable, I would set it to stock and then a little less...

So I am at 400 FSB, 333/667 (1:1) Memory Divider, DDR 800 w/ 5-5-5-15 and 2.075v...15 hours memtest stable (worked all day, got off work..went fishing for a lil' bit, caught a 34" Northern Pike..first decent catch of the year...WOOT!)...so I have that part set. That was on 1.37 NB, 9X CPU Multi (3.6GHZ) and +200mv (approx 1.45vcore), 1.45VTT (still trying to learn and understand this setting), but I also realize that Vista is picky about stability which I am actually finding to be more of a good thing, and a useful tool for overclocking. For now I am working on the tuning, my CPU goal of 3.6 is still a strong possibility at this point...if I know I can get stable at that CPU speed, I will then work on the memory OC...but really with all the memory tuning this DFI board has, and the minimal tuning I did for the current DDR800 settings, the speed/latency losses were less sever than I expected...I was quite pleased...so losing the OC there isn't leaving a sour taste thankfully.

I can tell I have many hours left on tuning and overclocking and of course trial & error, but learning to OC a quad is very interesting, and actually having to utilize more settings on this board is also interesting, plus I'm motivated to succeed on this overclock even if it doesn't end up 24/7 set. More to come!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks to everyone whos giving your input on this. Its quite a good point to keep using the packdates as opposed to the time you bought it, as it seems the changeover to crapper chips occured somewhere in early 08.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2008)

Kursah, are you actively cooling you ram?


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 25, 2008)

I wonder, though, for some of us if OCing issues might be more related to the motherboards as well?

Only mentioning as the last time I was tweaking things down, known good settings would start to not work, and would fail POST - twice I've had to reload BIOS defaults, and even then this board would come back during POST with a message of "Unknown CPU installed"

IDK, maybe those issue were just a buggy BIOS, as I've since updated - but I haven't pushed my clocks any further since then either.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 26, 2008)

It's odd...I'm still having issues with Prime Blend (4 Core)...it'll run fine for about 30 minutes...I have my VCore increased to +212mv, approx 1.46 on load...then after a few minutes it'll start switching between 1.46 and 1.44...and then 1.44 to 1.42..then it'll stay at 1.42v and that's about when the 30 minutes is up and my PC restarts. My VTT is set at 1.45...which reads about 1.47v, GTL's are at x63 (I've tried x63 and x67...haven't decided if this is doing anything to help or hinder yet).

Anyone else notice this? Starts out strong...my cores were hitting about 56-62C after a few minutes of load...then the voltage started slowly dropping until it hit 1.42...kind of aggrivating at this point, but I'm not giving up yet. I am gaming, browsing, and anything else just fine...but I won't be satisfied till I pass my synthetic stress test!





t_ski said:


> Kursah, are you actively cooling you ram?



Yep...see sys specs . Have been for over a year now, and I'm still impressed with the Corsair XMS Airflow...damn good unit imo. Keeps my memory pretty cool to the touch.


----------



## allen337 (Apr 26, 2008)

guess my b3 stepping is a jewel now ~~ http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1trpum5.png     .


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 26, 2008)

I actually managed to boot to windows on just 1.110v today lol @stock speed.

my vids only 1.2750v  i think i got a cherry picked quad 1.360v for 3.6ghz 

im seeing alot of quads needing 1.5v to get 3.6ghz latley with vids of 1.350v

ive still got 15c overclocking room left on air!!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 26, 2008)

I've got a 1.30v VID chip...but I'll be damned if it doesn't seem to hemmorage voltage at higher OC's lol! It may be a sign that I should back off...but I am still curious to see what it takes to get 3.6 stable. I'm still happy with the quad, and for $190 shipped, I can't complain...same price I paid for my e6300 when I built this rig.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2008)

Kursah said:


> It's odd...I'm still having issues with Prime Blend (4 Core)...it'll run fine for about 30 minutes...I have my VCore increased to +212mv, approx 1.46 on load...then after a few minutes it'll start switching between 1.46 and 1.44...and then 1.44 to 1.42..then it'll stay at 1.42v and that's about when the 30 minutes is up and my PC restarts. My VTT is set at 1.45...which reads about 1.47v, GTL's are at x63 (I've tried x63 and x67...haven't decided if this is doing anything to help or hinder yet).
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Starts out strong...my cores were hitting about 56-62C after a few minutes of load...then the voltage started slowly dropping until it hit 1.42...kind of aggrivating at this point, but I'm not giving up yet. I am gaming, browsing, and anything else just fine...but I won't be satisfied till I pass my synthetic stress test!



Thats vdroop. either your mobo or your PSU isnt coping with the strain/heat.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 26, 2008)

If that's vDroop it's the largest I've ever encountered..my e6300 didn't cause nearly the ammount of stress. Though I am running higher voltage on almost everything (aside from memory)...and the heat is increased quite a bit on all fronts (aside from memory also).

I just got done gaming for a couple hours, not a hitch, not an issue...I will continue tuning, but I had to take a break and use this rig for what I built it for! Lol! Well supposedly this board is meant for quad-core OC-ing, and my PSU really shouldn't be strained that much...it'd be worse if I was still running my OC'd x1950xtx lol!

I have a lot of tuning left to do, more to come!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2008)

Kursah said:


> If that's vDroop it's the largest I've ever encountered..my e6300 didn't cause nearly the ammount of stress. Though I am running higher voltage on almost everything (aside from memory)...and the heat is increased quite a bit on all fronts (aside from memory also).
> 
> I just got done gaming for a couple hours, not a hitch, not an issue...I will continue tuning, but I had to take a break and use this rig for what I built it for! Lol! Well supposedly this board is meant for quad-core OC-ing, and my PSU really shouldn't be strained that much...it'd be worse if I was still running my OC'd x1950xtx lol!
> 
> I have a lot of tuning left to do, more to come!



My bet is that your PSU is starting to droop a little (12V rail drops a bit as it heats up) and its affecting it - yes its a good 520W PSU, but you'd be somewhere between 300 and 400W usage, and if a lot of its on the one 12V rail (same as CPU) it could be having an affect.


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Lately i've been seeing a lot of people struggling to overclock their G0's - needing around 1.5v or so to break 3.2Ghz.
> 
> I'm trying to sell my Q6600, and a few doubters are saying my lapped quads that do 3.6GHz at 1.425v arent very special, while i'm arguing that the latest ones seem to be utter crap in comparison.
> 
> Anyone out there who got a Q6600 late 2007/ anytime 2008 want to share your max OC, and what voltage it needs? (esp. 3.2Ghz+ range)



Got my G0 like 1 month ago and it's doing 3.6 (400x9) at 1.47 Vcore on Abit P35-E


----------



## t_ski (Apr 26, 2008)

hv43082 said:


> Got my G0 like 1 month ago and it's doing 3.6 (400x9) at 1.47 Vcore on Abit P35-E



Please post your batch code from the CPU IHS or the label on the side of the box.  Should be L7XXAXXX or L8XXBXXX or something similar.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2008)

So Hursah, are you running stable at 3.6 now?  Don't forget to post your settings


----------



## Kursah (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah so far I think I got it working quite well..passed a night of Prime, and I've been doing a lot of gaming (variety, NFS: PS, Witcher, Assassin's Creed, C&C 3, etc), so far 0 issues...had to put my ram at stock DDR 800 speed for now though...dunno if I can get DDR960 speeds out of it with stability...yet...but I have my DDR800 tuned pretty well and getting pretty decent results, so I don't feel too bad about the lower DDR speed in the end.

I gotta get a pad 'n paper so I can make the "DFI Bios List" hehe! I won't forget!


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=775255&postcount=4072

link to another person who got a new Q6600 with worse clocks than an older batch.


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 2, 2008)

Im wondering if this is been done on purpose by intel with the release of some 45nm cpu's alot still favoured the Q6600 because of the higher muliplyer. Perhaps they realized this and wanted to faze them out? they have recently lower the price on the quad too.

makes ya think?


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2008)

True...I'm happy with my Q6600 @ 3.6 running on 1.45v load, I also have EIST/C1E on, so it idles at 2.4 with 1.37v, runs cool, load temps aren't crazy either. I gotta get my bios settings up for TSki soon though lol! Sorry man, I promise it'll happen! Just busy gathering stuff to upgrade my G/F's rig (limping hers along for now till I can replace MB/Vid/RAM/HDD/CPU).

4 cores at 3.6 is more than enough for what I'll need for quite a while...I may even go back to 3.2 just to run even cooler...we'll see what happens. I don't need any higher CPU speed then what I've got...I may see how much further I can go this weekend tho.


----------



## t_ski (May 2, 2008)

It's cool - I'm waiting patiently 

As far as why new CPUs are getting worse clocks, I think it may have to do more with slowing production and better sales on higher models.  When chip makers introduce new chips, the low end models are usually the only affordable ones, so sometimes they need to dip into the better chips to keep up with demand.  as better chips come down in price, the slower chips don't sell as much and they need more chips for the faster models.  Then, the ones that do better get marked as Q6700's and up, and the slower ones are Q6600's.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

what seems more likely is intel has cheapened how they make them - lower sell price, but lower  quality chips (less OCing)


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2008)

I think intel is just digging deeper into the bins and selling not so great silicon anymore with the Q6XXX series.


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 3, 2008)

This was OEM so i dont know the codes but was bought from ebuyer around march time and has a vid of *EDIT*1.2750v.


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2008)

I think you mean 1.275!  My chip works the same way yours does.


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think you mean 1.275!  My chip works the same way yours does.



oops my bad!! thanks for pointing that out m8 its late here.
now edited.


----------



## Kursah (May 4, 2008)

*DFI Lanparty Dark P35 T2RS + Q6600 GO Overclocking Results*

Alright TSki, here's the info you wanted...I'm not finely tuned because I'm so content with how stable it is, I don't wanna start tweaking again yet...so I'm sticking with 400FSB/3.6GHZ/DDR800. It's doing great for me, 1.44v under load thus far.


```
CPU Feature - 

Thermal Management Control - Enabled
PPM (EIST) Mode - Enabled
Limite CPUID MaxVal - Disabled
C1E Function - Auto
Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
Virtualization Technology - Enabled
Core Multi Processing - Enabled

DRAM Timing - 

Enhance Data Transmitting - Fast
Enhance Addressing - Fast
T2 Dispatch - Disabled
>See 2nd Code Box for Clock Setting Fine Delay
tCL - 4
tRCD - 4
tRP - 4
tRAS - 12
All Precharge to ACT - 4
tRFC - 38
Performance LVL - 7
>See 2nd Code Box for Read Delay Phase Adjust
MCH ODT Latency - 1
tWR - 12
tWTR - 11
tRRD - 3
tRDWR - 8
tWRWR - Auto
tRDRD - Auto
tWRRD - Auto
tRTP - 3
All Pre to Refresh - 4

Voltages Settings - 

CPU VID Special Add - +212.5 mV
DRAM Voltage Control - 2.075V
SB 1.05V Voltage - 1.070V (Stock)
SB Core/CPU PLL Voltage - 1.55V (Stock)
NB Core Voltage - 1.41V
CPU VTT Voltage - 1.491V (Still messing with, seems good here though)
Clockgen Voltage Control - 3.60V (Stock)
CPU GTL 0/2 REF Volt - 0.63X
CPU GTL 1/3 REF Volt - 0.63X
North Bridge GTL REF Volt - 0.67X

Main OC Screen Settings - 

Exit Setup Shutdown - Mode 2
O.C. Fail Retry Count - 0
Clock VCO Divider - Auto
CPU Clock Ratio - 9X
CPU Clock (FSB) - 400
BootUp Clock - Auto
DRAM Speed - 333/667 (1:1 Ratio)
PCIE Clock - 100MHz

All Spread Spectrums left on Disabled.
```


```
BOX 2

Clock Setting Fine Delay - 

CH1 Clock Crossing Setting - More Aggressive
DIMM1 Fine Delay - Current (1424ps)
DIMM2 Fine Delay - Current (574ps)
Ch1 Command Fine Delay - Current (974ps)
Ch1 Control Fine Delay - Current (512ps)

CH2 Clock Crossing Setting - More Aggressive
DIMM3 Fine Delay - Current (1300ps)
DIMM4 Fine Delay - Current (486ps)
Ch2 Command Fine Delay - Current (1024ps)
Ch2 Control Fine Delay - Current (400ps)

Ch1Ch2 CommonClock Settings - More Aggressive

A few other settings below these left on Auto.

Read Delay Phase Adjust - 

ALL ON AUTO, both channels read 7-7-7-7-7

Messed with a little bit, but with a 333 divider it seems lowering performance 
level down to 6, which is what this allows by pulling the down per cycle (?)
 adds some instability and from what I've read is best left on auto.
```


With power saving features on, my CPU idles at 2.4GHz with 1.37v..sure it would be nice to have it down around 1.3v or lower, but temps are in low 30's to upper 20's at Idle so I can't complain, then under load I hit the mid to upper 50's, occasionally touching 60-62C, with 1.44v under load. My goal was 3.6GHz and I made it...dunno if I can pull off hitting DDR1000 speeds with my 4 dimms full...I may pull one 2GB kit out and see what I get, sure it'd be fine with a single 2GB kit as I verified both good at DDR1000 speeds seperately before I got the quad. But I did some tuning so DDR800 speeds nets some decent results in Everest's Cache/Memory Benchmark.

8122 Read, 7224 Write, 6980 Copy and 60.9ns Latency...sure it doesn't match my DDR1000 stuff, but before finer tuning (this was initial tuning) I was getting 7621 Read, 7225 Write, 6517 Copy and 63.8ns Latency...so while not huge, it was a decent performance benefit from going More Aggressive and Fast on some settings, and adjusting sub-timings some more. Most of the sub timing settings I adjusted are from popular recommendations for sub-timings in general on a thread I found for OC-ing my DK T2RS board...they work well, and are stable so I'm happy. I may still try for DDR960 333/800 or maybe even DDR1000 266/667 in the future again, but getting Memtest to pass either before even booting to windows has been a pain with 4x1GB...I may feed more NB voltage when I do, but for now with a small 30mm fan on my NB I'm around 39C idle and around 44C load (stress testing).

Hope this helps!


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2008)

Cool - thanks for those.  I copied them down and will look them over as soon as I get a chance.  The interesting thing is that your voltage is higher than mine, but your idle and load temps are lower.  Even with the best air cooling I had I was pushing 80C, but IDK what your room temps are (mine are around 72 F).


----------



## Kursah (May 4, 2008)

My room temps vary since the temps are up and down in my area...if it gets too cold, the G/F turns the damn heat on...lol! I range from around 65F to around 75F usually lol! Doesn't your X38 have 8phase? 

Yeah, this board only has a 4-phase for CPU power...so that is probably donating to a higher droop requiring higher voltage.

On your Ram what's the highest stable you've achieved thus far when overclocking with a quad? I know I can get higher, but taking away about 90% of my fine tuning to do so...so not really gaining anything from it...but again that's more assumption at this point since I'm currently content and did have bad luck initially trying to OC my memory and quad at the same time doh! Lesson learned with these newer chips...it ain't my e6300 anymore!



EDIT: Something I didn't mention under the Fine Delay settings the XXXXps values are the AUTO determined values, Current=Auto for these, I'm sure you knew that, just clarifying just in case you tried to use those values. Actually before I updated my BIOS to the 12/26 bios, they were two digit values lol! But from what I've read it's best to leave them at the Current setting, or not go +/- 30 from that value...something close to that effect.

Keep me posted on how you do!


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, AFAIK it's 8-phase, and I have v-droop correction enable, which slightly overvolts.  And yes, I use Corretn for mine as well.

I haven't really pushed the ram, as I had hope to just run it @ 800 and tight timings.  Eventually I was hoping to go back and check for max ram FSB, max CPU fsb and the like, but too much stuff going on right now.


----------



## Kursah (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, well my timings/ram settings should in theory work just as well for you. You may need more or less voltage, and like I said before those sub-timings while tuned are fairly general suggestions from guide's I've read through. I was just going for stable and then started digging deeper into the memory tuning to try and extract some more performance at DDR800 speeds. I ran it like that for over 24h under Memtest, granted that was around 10-12 passes iirc, testing 4 dimms @ 4GB takes quite a while for sure...part of why I am too impatient at the moment to continue pushing further, that and I am not willing to go beyond 2.15V on my memory...while actively cooled, I don't want to push too much through em'.

With 8-phase power, you should be good to go though on the CPU, gotta say for a 4-phase MB this Dark does a good job, for me it blows my P5B Deluxe out of the water, and I believe that had 8-phase as-well. Way better bios, more stable operation from stock to OC. So I'm sure your x38 is just sweet!


----------



## BATOFF3 (May 5, 2008)

I bought my Q6600 few days before Xmas 07. My Maximum overclock on air with 1066 ram is 3.914ghz, winprimed- 10.670 sec. This is at 1.504v.
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=725609
Maximum overclock and able to bench, eg. 3d06 is 3.8 (424x9)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6539189

At 4.05ghz I can post, but cannot get into windows.


----------



## tostator (May 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> why not turn on the anti vdroop feature? works perfectly on my P5K-E wifi.



anti Vdroop feature? I own a P5K premium... Could you explain it? I didn't know of this feature.

Thanks!!!


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2008)

Some boards have a feature in the BIOS that attempts to correct the vdroop when enabled.  Many times this will overcompensate and result in a higher than set vcore.


----------



## tostator (May 5, 2008)

Thanks, but what is the bios feature in the Asus P5K Mobo?


----------



## sorehammer (May 5, 2008)

here's mine got about 6 months ago.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2008)

That's a nice chip with a low VID.  You need to OC it some more


----------



## sorehammer (May 5, 2008)

won't go any higher memory tends to crap out only got ddr2 667 i need to get some 800 to unleash the power.


----------



## xu^ (May 5, 2008)

updated ,seems at default it wasnt 100% stable 

anyway this is wat im runnign atm,CPU was bought August 2007


----------



## Kursah (May 5, 2008)

Well I started testing at a 333/800 divider, making for DDR960 speed. I'm slacking the timings for now, and increasing voltage to 2.15v...letting it run memtest all day while I'm at work...hopefully all goes well and I can start tuning timings down and see what results I get.


----------



## Kursah (May 6, 2008)

Hmm, well no dice on DDR960 speeds...I got settings that passed Memtest for 24 passes (about 12 hours worth, while I was at work)...but as soon as I booted into Vista, I'd get a reboot. Vista is a good stability tester since it requires stability, if you can't successfully keep Vista booted for more than 5 minutes on an OC, you still got tweaking to do.

I tired a number of things to no avail, the longest I could stay in V64 was about 4 minutes lol, no BSOD's, it'd just reboot. I'm assuming it's just too much load on this MB for a quad core PSU and OC'd memory, maybe just this particular OC'd memory...I could at least get DDR972 out of the same memory with my dual core, but that was a helluva fight, DDR960 was easy to attain though. I may try a higher FSB with the 1:1 ratio, but it seems to overstress this board when straying from that ratio.

I haven't given up hope yet, maybe I'm running out of juice, though I would think my HX520 should be plenty sufficient for the job. Someday I may have to try a 2x2GB DDR2 kit and see what I get...hell I may decide to see what I can get with 2x1GB for the hell of it.

I've been reading through this thread, which has surpassed 100 pages (though it's only like 6 posts a page lol), has some good info on the DFI LP P35 DK T2RS board, lots of different memory, cpu's, OC's, cooling, mods, all sorts of stuff.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/287202-dfi-lanparty-dk-p35-t2rs-thread.html

For now, I am back to my good ol' stable 3.6 CPU, DDR800 tuned settings, still rock stable and running good so no complaints over here!


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link.  I'm gonna check it out now.

I'm assuming most of the stability issue probably comes from using four sticks.  Like you, I'm contemplating going with two sticks of 2GB each to see what it can do.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2008)

pure n simple, intel is reaching EOL of the 6600, the other CPU is the Q9300, which does overclock further and outperforms the 6600 easily.


----------



## Kursah (May 6, 2008)

Yeah but really, who's gonna complain about 4 cores running @ 3.6? I won't, for gaming it's probably more than I'll need for years lol! Sure it takes 1.45v to get there, but my Xig takes care of the heat output!

Plus for the price I paid, I couldn't be happier, I reached my OC goal with stability. Sure some are having more issues, but even at 3.0-3.2, 4 cores at that speed should really be sufficient for any gaming rig...those that want high bench scores may need more, but beyond that for gaming, GPU power is where it's at.


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2008)

These are supposed to do well in my DFI X38:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 6, 2008)

Are you saying that some of you have bought a CPU from Intel (expensive too) and it doesn't OC that good??
That's not good for Intel directly, right? I think their biggest consumer is you guys - the people who overclock.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Yeah but really, who's gonna complain about 4 cores running @ 3.6? I won't, for gaming it's probably more than I'll need for years lol! Sure it takes 1.45v to get there, but my Xig takes care of the heat output!
> 
> Plus for the price I paid, I couldn't be happier, I reached my OC goal with stability. Sure some are having more issues, but even at 3.0-3.2, 4 cores at that speed should really be sufficient for any gaming rig...those that want high bench scores may need more, but beyond that for gaming, GPU power is where it's at.



my reasons for starting this thread were the hordes of people lately saying they couldnt even pass 3.2 - i wanted to see if it was just noobs not knowing what they were doing, or an actual problem with the latest batches. We're definately seeing people with pack dates in 08 having worse OCing.


Technicalfreak: was that sarcasm? If not, we're a tiny majority - but we arent going to buy something that used to be good, if the same product with the same name is inferior now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Yeah but really, who's gonna complain about 4 cores running @ 3.6? I won't, for gaming it's probably more than I'll need for years lol! Sure it takes 1.45v to get there, but my Xig takes care of the heat output!
> 
> Plus for the price I paid, I couldn't be happier, I reached my OC goal with stability. Sure some are having more issues, but even at 3.0-3.2, 4 cores at that speed should really be sufficient for any gaming rig...those that want high bench scores may need more, but beyond that for gaming, GPU power is where it's at.



Most CPUs of today are very capable of Performance gains even at stock clocks. My case tho is i Play COD 4 Fine on a 1950 Pro and AXP-M 2500+ at 2200MHz, Also i think the reason the 6600s are getting worse is so they can Sell the Q9300 which is 1333 FSB and i believe cheaper than the 6600.


----------



## Kursah (May 8, 2008)

Mussels said:


> my reasons for starting this thread were the hordes of people lately saying they couldnt even pass 3.2 - i wanted to see if it was just noobs not knowing what they were doing, or an actual problem with the latest batches. We're definately seeing people with pack dates in 08 having worse OCing.



I've read around HardForum too and seen a few posts about users attaining 3.8 on a little over 1.45v, some hit 3.6 as a wall, on recently purchased and packed q6600s mind you...my high goal was 3.6, I hit it. I may try for more, but my RAM OC is my next goal. I don't think a 50% OC on a cheap Quad Core is a bad deal imo, but I know it's not as good as getting a little more. In the end, like said before not all chips are created exactly equal, and I'm sure with EOL coming, the ones that would normally not pass are probably being released, maybe I'm lucky...maybe I'm as hi as I can get with this quad, in the end, I don't care, I'm happy where it's at...really I could turn it down and probably still be fine in games for the next couple of years.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2008)

[h] is a good place to look.

Right not i'm undecided but i want this thread to continue, we need to know if they get worse, and the 'bad' batches continue


----------



## TeKniK (May 8, 2008)

untill two days ago i couldnt get fully stable @ 3.51ghz on 1.47v, i looked at the voltage reference and changed it to .61x and changed voltage to 1.4250v no problams now at all @ 3.60ghz i even booted at 3.9 so it seems i have a good chip .. packdate of oct 07' core vid of 1.288v .. im gonna get a vapo chiller for my cooling then im gonna overclock its ass off i reckon i can hit 4.2ghz+ with it thats a 75%+ oc right now im well happy with this 50% oc of 3.60ghz 24/7. 

two of my friends have struggled over 3ghz with chips bought jan and feb 08'...
it does indeed seem intel are selling the less powerful chips now demand is shifting to the 45nm's....

also my local computer hardware store namely "overclockers.co.uk" have stopped selling the guarunteed 3.3ghz+ bundle offers...EDIT*** it seems they have limited supply of the 3.30ghz chips
get em while they're hot *** lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2008)

gonna have to start looking at Stepping Dates now just like the AXPs during the early A64 years, week 39 of 2003 the AXPs were being locked excluding the AXP-M drawback though is they may require less voltage but they face same thing as any CPU- overclocking mileage will vary.


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2008)

TeKniK said:


> untill two days ago i couldnt get fully stable @ 3.51ghz on 1.47v, i looked at the voltage reference and changed it to .61x and changed voltage to 1.4250v no problams now at all @ 3.60ghz i even booted at 3.9 so it seems i have a good chip .. packdate of oct 07' core vid of 1.288v .. im gonna get a vapo chiller for my cooling then im gonna overclock its ass off i reckon i can hit 4.2ghz+ with it thats a 75%+ oc right now im well happy with this 50% oc of 3.60ghz 24/7.



Interesting results...may have to try a lower GTL....I'm using .63x...I don't really know if it is doing anything or not...but I'll give this a shot later and see if I can maybe snag a lower voltage or more stable voltage output. I'm good @ 3.6 with 1.45v though, my vid is a little higher at 1.30v, so maybe that translates to me needing more voltage...dunno.

But I'll have to give it a shot later (backing up my G/F's HDD's, getting ready to update her to C2D/P35/x1950xtx/DDR2 today from P4/i865pe/x850xt pe/DDR), I'll report back and letcha guys know if there's anything there for the newer chips.


----------



## TeKniK (May 11, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Interesting results...may have to try a lower GTL....I'm using .63x...I don't really know if it is doing anything or not...but I'll give this a shot later and see if I can maybe snag a lower voltage or more stable voltage output. I'm good @ 3.6 with 1.45v though, my vid is a little higher at 1.30v, so maybe that translates to me needing more voltage...dunno.
> 
> But I'll have to give it a shot later (backing up my G/F's HDD's, getting ready to update her to C2D/P35/x1950xtx/DDR2 today from P4/i865pe/x850xt pe/DDR), I'll report back and letcha guys know if there's anything there for the newer chips.



to be totally honest i have no idea wat this does but it seems to have stabilized me. for me windows wouldnt boot @ .63x but .61x is all good. i just didnt know wat to try next so am glad i found my working combo, yes its total overkill for any apps or games out there but im good for a few years at least


----------



## hv43082 (May 11, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Please post your batch code from the CPU IHS or the label on the side of the box.  Should be L7XXAXXX or L8XXBXXX or something similar.



Batch L739B919


----------



## Chewy (Jul 27, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> *I actually managed to boot to windows on just 1.110v today lol @stock speed.*
> 
> my vids only 1.2750v  i think i got a cherry picked quad 1.360v for 3.6ghz
> 
> ...



  So I take it it was not stable? I'm going for low voltage now (used to not want my chip seeing over 60c). So far Im at 1.1625 400x7 2.8ghz, my vdimm is 1.25.

  Im not sure about the batch number but I can find out when I install my water cooling. Im just going to install a cpu loop for now but I still have the gear for 2 separate loops, gpu and cpu.

  I bought this chip like last November.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2008)

i've started seeing reports lately that good clocks are coming out again. 3.8GHz is still not happening on air, but they've gone from 3-3.2GHz average back to 3.5-3.6GHz.

It may have been a temporary thing.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 27, 2008)

cool, maybe they finished with the "old" silicones bottom of the barrel so to speak. so far 31 mins and no errors with Orthos.  

 I think updating my mobo bios might of helped me, I remember not being able to undervolt anywhere near this much without errors happening right away..


----------



## Pixelated (Jul 28, 2008)

I bought my Q6600 G0 in December and it clocked extremely well. I had it up to 4.1Ghz with 1.6v under water. http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=321578

Worked flawlessly until my 680i took it to the grave with it.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 30, 2008)

im still having a tinkle with mine trying to find why it keeps shutting off with my asus p5e tried everything to keep it stable had a look on the box mine is '08 aswell 28th feb... which i brought in march 3.42 at 1.472v so far 3.6 i can bench on all takes time


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 30, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Most CPUs of today are very capable of Performance gains even at stock clocks. My case tho is i Play COD 4 Fine on a 1950 Pro and AXP-M 2500+ at 2200MHz, Also i think the reason the 6600s are getting worse is so they can Sell the Q9300 which is 1333 FSB and i believe cheaper than the 6600.



q9300 is a pos and no it doesn't clock further than the q6600. well maybe these late batch ones but it has less cache 6mb l2 vs 8mb l2 on the q6600, a super low multiplier of 7.5 which means to hit 3.5GHZ you need aboard that will do 500fsb on a quad, which isn't your run of the mill board (though the biostar p45's seem to easily enough) tack that all onto the fact that it's more expensive than the q6600 and the q6700. and you've got a pos cpu. 

but at a slightly higher cost than the q6700 it makes no sense whatsoever and whoever buys one is wasting time and money. the q6700 doenst seem to be suffering from these batch issues and will clock to 3.6GHZ on stock air, 4GHZ on decent air. decent water ~4.5GHZ no q9300 will match that, and the q9450 even struggles to.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 30, 2008)

Seems the batch issues are done now, someone recently bought a q6600 and it clocks real well.

 Well I have 2.8ghz Orthos stable with only 1.1500v. I think thats pretty good maybe I can get 4.0ghz with my Swiftech Apogee GT block and 240mm rad?  I'll be installing it in one of the weeks to come. (1st WC'in install for me).


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

Chewy said:


> Seems the batch issues are done now, someone recently bought a q6600 and it clocks real well.
> 
> Well I have 2.8ghz Orthos stable with only 1.1500v. I think thats pretty good maybe I can get 4.0ghz with my Swiftech Apogee GT block and 240mm rad?  I'll be installing it in one of the weeks to come. (1st WC'in install for me).



You should have no problems hitting 4ghz!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 30, 2008)

right ive had 3.5 at 1.51 69c full loaded on a xiggy s1283 still going but going to buy a swiftec h20-220 compact shortly hopefully reduce my temps slightly

my temps safe ?


----------



## a_ump (Jul 30, 2008)

well got mine feb 3rd 08, i had mine at 3.4GHz for futurmark, and it only happened once, took a shit load of tweaking, but basically the highest mine goes is 3.15 for decent temps, 3.2 for accetable(45 idle,58 load)
now i haven't messed with 3.2 in a while, but i know i had my 3.15 at 1.29volts, and after 3.2 it would just bsod to hell, could be my mobo. getting a P45 so i'll update then. but yea i was dissapointed i lookin for 3.2 easily but it came at a struggle and 3.15 is the only thing stable 24/7.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 30, 2008)

up to 70c is safe a ump, even for everyday use someone said previously in a post in this thread. I like keeping mine cool too though, gaming and running orthos on stock cooling, I hit 62c on 2 of my 4 cores.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 30, 2008)

yea, my borderline was always 60, it's summer though and i'm runnin 48, now on speedfan, it says CPU 48, but on my cores it says 
core 0:45
core 1:44
core 2:44
core 3:45
so is my core actually like 44.5 Celcius or 48 like it says


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 30, 2008)

Chewy said:


> up to 70c is safe a ump, even for everyday use someone said previously in a post in this thread. I like keeping mine cool too though, gaming and running orthos on stock cooling, I hit 62c on 2 of my 4 cores.



but how oftern does games stress all cores ? fully hardly so when i run grid ect ect it hangs around mid 50's idel is 35 but we are starting to get warm summer in uk


----------



## Chewy (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah I gotta keep my clocks low for now, my room is to hot. I have a ps3 37" lcd and my rig all in my bedroom lol, thats why Im not going for more overclock until the fall/winter. 

  I get what ya mean though, gaming dont stress the cpu like prime or Orthos does.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 31, 2008)

few questions, i dropped my voltage on my q6600 at 2.4 cause my room like yours is hot.
now in bios i put 1.2 for voltage but beside it it says current voltage 1.14 and i have saved the setting to 1.2, why does it go lower?
and i just passed a 1 hr OCCT test at 1.2 my setting/ 1.14 according to bios and OCCT test. 
now my cores went from 44 idle to 61 max. now i'm hoping i can lower the voltage enough stabily to hit 38-40 idl and 56 or so load


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2008)

Chewy said:


> up to 70c is safe a ump, even for everyday use someone said previously in a post in this thread. I like keeping mine cool too though, gaming and running orthos on stock cooling, I hit 62c on 2 of my 4 cores.



70C is the max load i'd ever run at, and thats with high ambients. Always keep in mind that if you're stress testing at night or with the AC on, its going to get hotter at other times.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ Tru dat, Im not doing anythign to intensive that I need a rush on so I will keep my max temp @ 70c when running orthos once I get my water cooling in 



a_ump said:


> now in bios i put 1.2 for voltage but beside it it says current voltage 1.14 and i have saved the setting to 1.2, why does it go lower?



  I checked my bios aswell I set mine to 1.15v but in the hardware monitor part of bios it says 1.104v or somethign like that.. my only guess is that it could be vdroop.. not a bad thing I guess maybe thats the actual voltage our chips are receiving.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 70C is the max load i'd ever run at, and thats with high ambients.



+1

60C is fine and 70C is too hot IMO



a_ump said:


> in bios i put 1.2 for voltage but beside it it says current voltage 1.14 and i have saved the setting to 1.2, why does it go lower?



The value in the bios is the max voltage that the board will provide to the chip.








link


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 31, 2008)

good one fr@nk


----------



## Pixelated (Jul 31, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> q9300 is a pos and no it doesn't clock further than the q6600. well maybe these late batch ones but it has less cache 6mb l2 vs 8mb l2 on the q6600, a super low multiplier of 7.5 which means to hit 3.5GHZ you need aboard that will do 500fsb on a quad, which isn't your run of the mill board (though the biostar p45's seem to easily enough) tack that all onto the fact that it's more expensive than the q6600 and the q6700. and you've got a pos cpu.
> 
> but at a slightly higher cost than the q6700 it makes no sense whatsoever and whoever buys one is wasting time and money. the q6700 doenst seem to be suffering from these batch issues and will clock to 3.6GHZ on stock air, 4GHZ on decent air. decent water ~4.5GHZ no q9300 will match that, and the q9450 even struggles to.



I have never heard of any Q6600 or Q6700's hitting 4.0Ghz on air or even 4.5Ghz on water, without disabling 2 of the cores which is defeating the purpose of buying and overclocking a quad IMO. I had a Q6600 G0 in a single 1/2" loop with a PA 120.2 with 4 120mm high RPM fans (Push\Pull). In fact to hit 4.1Ghz on my quad took damn near 1.6v to do it and even then it was far from stable at that speed. It idled at 50c and around 65c-70c under load so I can't imagine the temps at 4.0Ghz with an air cooler, even a good air cooler.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixelated said:


> I have never heard of any Q6600 or Q6700's hitting 4.0Ghz on air or even 4.5Ghz on water, without disabling 2 of the cores which is defeating the purpose of buying and overclocking a quad IMO. I had a Q6600 G0 in a single 1/2" loop with a PA 120.2 with 4 120mm high RPM fans (Push\Pull). In fact to hit 4.1Ghz on my quad took damn near 1.6v to do it and even then it was far from stable at that speed. It idled at 50c and around 65c-70c under load so I can't imagine the temps at 4.0Ghz with an air cooler, even a good air cooler.



with the original, early batches it was rather common. Mine can do 3.8Ghz on air, just that the temps/noise are excessive.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixelated said:


> I have never heard of any Q6600 or Q6700's hitting 4.0Ghz on air or even 4.5Ghz on water, without disabling 2 of the cores which is defeating the purpose of buying and overclocking a quad IMO. I had a Q6600 G0 in a single 1/2" loop with a PA 120.2 with 4 120mm high RPM fans (Push\Pull). In fact to hit 4.1Ghz on my quad took damn near 1.6v to do it and even then it was far from stable at that speed. It idled at 50c and around 65c-70c under load so I can't imagine the temps at 4.0Ghz with an air cooler, even a good air cooler.



then you've never had a q6700. or you had a really crappy second hand one, because point in case I've yet to see one that didn't. now if you're refering to the Q*X*6700 then you'd be right.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 31, 2008)

well those temps on water are rather poor... 50c idel something is wrong there but like mussels said early ones tent to clock good you maybe lucky and get a chip which doesnt need the volts and still can get good clockspeed/fsb


----------

